# Fromm Classics- ugh!



## lkhorseplay1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Recently wrote a post about my mom's danes and feeding pro plan. Someone suggested from Classics, and the local feed store carries it, it appears to be a good quality food (better than pro plan at least) and it is even cheaper than the pro plan. I was excited to find this and switch over. However, I was just reading a review... and according to dogfoodadvisor.com "What’s more, a vocal minority insist yeast can increase the risk of developing the life-threatening condition known as bloat. However, this is something we’ve not been able to scientifically verify."
Danes are very high risk for bloat, and anything that has that word in it scares me. Does anybody know if there is any truth to this statement?

Thanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly, I would be much more concerned about the ingredients in Pro Plan.

Most notably the menadione which has been proven to cause liver damage.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I've heard that about citric acid and having fats in the first four ingredients, but not about yeast. I could possibly see that because yeast rises things but I don't know. I'd try to find something without yeast just because of ear infections.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Fromm's a pretty good company. No one has any idea what contributes to bloat, so DFA's statement is a red herring. I also have a breed with a high incidence of bloat and torsion, so I had my dogs gastropexied.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've never heard of that. I would think that soaking your dogs food, preventing them from eating too fast/inhaling a ton of air, and not letting them play before or after eating would be the most important things you should worry about.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd have a very hard time believing Fromm Classics could cause bloat.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

why not contact fromm?
after my adventure with diamond i switched them all, cold turkey, to fromm grain free but also emailed the company, as i heard marvelous things about their customer service. whatever questions i had were not only answered but 2 coupons were sent to me, for discounts.
my two labs are on it now and seem to really like the game bird and tunalini.
rex continues on that wretched hills ld, for now.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Contact Fromm directly. Bet you get a thoughtful response within a day. 

Very nice company.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I admit to not knowing much about bloat but i find it hard to believe that a certain brand of food could cause bloat. I agree with contacting Fromm.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think Fromm will cause your dogs to bloat.


----------

